# Advice On Package



## upsadaisy (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been offered the chance to relocate to Dubai and am unsure if the package is average poor or good.

The role is a Technical Specialist in the services industry.

Package Consits of 

Salary 250,000
Housing 115,000
Utilities 14,000
Car 32,400
School 42,000 per child ( We have two 5 and 3 year olds)
Fuel 12000

Medical Insurance and Flights home to the Uk every year plus a one of relocation allowance of 35,000.

Any advice would be welcome regarding schools and estate agents. It's all a bit rushed as I wasn't looking to move but have been approached, it seems good to me but would like the advice of anyone who has done it.

Thanks.


----------

